# NEW G'S IN THE HOP GAME



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

WHO HOT IN TODAY HOP GAME ?????


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

First .... Most weighted er most hated .. He's doin big thangs


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Sep 23 2009, 02:39 PM~15165379
> *First .... Most weighted er most hated .. He's doin big thangs
> *


lol


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Sep 23 2009, 04:39 PM~15165379
> *First .... Most weighted er most hated .. He's doin big thangs
> *



i wouldnt say the most weighted.....i have seen worse, but he does like to talk shit when he beats a car with no weight.


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

Chippin d and team all stars are hot the the hop game right now


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Sep 23 2009, 10:23 PM~15166287
> *i wouldnt say the most weighted.....i have seen worse, but he does like to talk shit when he beats a car with no weight.
> 
> 
> ...


Damn you suckas out here in the midwest kill me,look it's like this there are folks that you might think don't have it but i promise you they do,even some that have talked shit on us years ago have it.i't not my fault most of you dumbasses out here beleave them. :uh: We are trying to compete with the best in the game,and thats not anyone from the midwest. :0 real hoppers know whats up all you suckas can just keeping talking shit because at the end of the day thats all you guys do is talk. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Sep 23 2009, 08:39 PM~15165379
> *First .... Most weighted er most hated .. He's doin big thangs
> *


 :0 Thanks for the props big homie. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Sep 23 2009, 08:39 PM~15165379
> *First .... Most weighted er most hated .. He's doin big thangs
> *


what happed to the other G topic??????????????????? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gmorg_@Sep 23 2009, 10:28 PM~15166320
> *Chippin d and team all stars are hot the the hop game right now
> *


x2 yeah's been putting it down for sure.He's a real hopper midwest folks should take lessons.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Team All Stars put it down but you can't forget The Dream Team either!!! :biggrin:


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

12 year old on his own switch....isreal vasquez...puro locos c.c hillsboro...45" on the bumper 8 bateries single regular pump daily driver...


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Sep 24 2009, 10:49 AM~15173025
> *
> 
> 
> ...


a 12 y/o drivin daily doesnt seem to safe


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Sep 24 2009, 11:32 AM~15174081
> *a 12 y/o drivin daily doesnt seem to safe
> *


Datz what I was thinking!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 24 2009, 06:42 AM~15172122
> *what happed to the other G topic??????????????????? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YOU CRY SO MUCH THEY STARTED THIS ONE FOR YOU!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: JUST FOR YOU


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Sep 24 2009, 09:32 AM~15174081
> *a 12 y/o drivin daily doesnt seem to safe
> *


well his dad built that car for him...he can drive it but hes too young...but hes the next switch master...


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

I am seeing another topic full of bullshit and arguing in the works :uh:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 24 2009, 09:34 AM~15172087
> *Damn you suckas out here in the midwest kill me,look it's like this there are folks that you might think don't have it but i promise you they do,even some that have talked shit on us years ago have it.i't not my fault most of you dumbasses out here beleave them. :uh: We are trying to compete with the best in the game,and thats not anyone from the midwest. :0 real hoppers know whats up all you suckas can just keeping talking shit because at the end of the day thats all you guys do is talk. :biggrin:
> *



i cant get anywhere with you i said i have seen worse.....gosh......lol...i know you do what you do and you travel like a mofo. i just think that weight is for sissy's.....i know my car dont hop, and i dont travel like you do, if i had the funds i would though, im not hating im just bustin your balls about weight homie.....chill....


----------



## kc63drop (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 24 2009, 11:17 AM~15174487
> *YOU CRY SO MUCH THEY STARTED THIS ONE FOR YOU!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  JUST FOR YOU
> *




THAT WAS FUNNY LMAO


----------



## B'CITY (Aug 4, 2009)

BEACH CITY IS HOT THAN FISH GREASE DONT BELEIVE FAT MEAT GREASY PULL UP SUCKAS................ :0 :0


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by B'CITY_@Sep 24 2009, 08:21 PM~15179722
> *BEACH CITY IS HOT THAN FISH GREASE DONT BELEIVE FAT MEAT GREASY PULL UP SUCKAS................ :0  :0
> *



Beach city what it do I heard y'all was puttin it down in s.d.


----------



## Genious!!ON TOP (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 24 2009, 06:34 AM~15172087
> *Damn you suckas out here in the midwest kill me,look it's like this there are folks that you might think don't have it but i promise you they do,even some that have talked shit on us years ago have it.i't not my fault most of you dumbasses out here beleave them. :uh: We are trying to compete with the best in the game,and thats not anyone from the midwest. :0 real hoppers know whats up all you suckas can just keeping talking shit because at the end of the day thats all you guys do is talk. :biggrin:
> *


MAN homie all do is get in these topics and cry about shit you do in the mid-west or better yet your town. your still stuck in the 70's with some bullshit ass cars why dont you get all your shit and come to LA and fuck with the big boys i think all your tring to do is make a name for your self or trying to make your self a g in this game 2 years arent enough stripes you and all these topics talking shit to everybody not even the real og's wolf this much shit and when i say g's i mean switchman,big john,darel,todd,nene,meme,rom,spike,happy,mikey hopp shopp,ect. dont need to say more you got the picture those are og's in this game we know you do your thing in your town big deal we out here in big L.A no offense homie but everytime i read this or any other topic about this you crying about credit .

*CREDIT GIVEN *


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

:0 :0 :around: :around: :around: :around: :wow: :wow: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: Be nice to each other


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Wooooooooooow


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

looks like another bullshit topic in the making....


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Genious!!ON TOP_@Sep 25 2009, 05:10 AM~15180804
> *MAN homie all do is get in these topics and cry about shit you do in the mid-west or better yet your town. your still stuck in the 70's with some bullshit ass cars why dont you get all your shit and come to LA  and fuck with the big boys i think all your tring to do is make a name for your self or trying to make your self a g in this game 2 years arent enough  stripes you and all these topics talking shit to everybody not even the real og's wolf this much shit and when i say g's i mean switchman,big john,darel,todd,nene,meme,rom,spike,happy,mikey hopp shopp,ect. dont need to say more you got the picture those are og's in this game we know you do your thing in your town big deal we out here in big L.A no offense homie but everytime i read this or any other topic about this you crying about credit .
> 
> CREDIT GIVEN
> *


Ain't no crying from us homie,you got this fucked up,ask todd or nene ,or ron about us,they know the real.My point is to the midwest folks because all they do is cry about west coast guys having nothing but leaded up junkyard cars.Thats not us we know who runs it and we just trying to compete with the best.And if you think we are doing 70's thats cool man,maybe one day we will be out there to find out.  We did try to get a big westcoast agianst midwest thang going on in tulsa this year and guess what only to 3 west coast guys showed up,and we hung in right there with them.  man on the real you need to read more in these topics your talking about,out here most don't respect the westcoast hoppers,but we do bro,no offense to you but you got it twisted. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 24 2009, 01:48 PM~15172171
> *Team All Stars put it down but you can't forget The Dream Team either!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: x2


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 24 2009, 06:17 PM~15174487
> *YOU CRY SO MUCH THEY STARTED THIS ONE FOR YOU!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  JUST FOR YOU
> *


If i'm the one that crys then why did the other topic get deleted,folks can't take the truth. :0 :0 :0 you got something ready yet?? :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Sep 24 2009, 08:51 PM~15175765
> *i cant get anywhere with you i said i have seen worse.....gosh......lol...i know you do what you do and you travel like a mofo. i just think that weight is for sissy's.....i know my car dont hop, and i dont travel like you do, if i had the funds i would though, im not hating im just bustin your balls about weight homie.....chill....
> *


Now i know why you hate on me!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 I just keep it real bro some of the guys you look up to in the midwest use or have used weight in the past,i know this for a fact.Don't beleave the bullshit you see on here.  I wasn't really talking to you man i know your happy hopping 12 inches. :biggrin: I was talking to all the midwest.


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 25 2009, 08:01 AM~15182645
> *why do folks think i care?????I'm not the one calling mods to delete topics. :biggrin: I just keep it real bro some of the guys you look up to in the midwest use or have used weight in the past,i know this for a fact.Don't beleave the bullshit you see on here.  I wasn't really talking to you man i know your happy hopping 12 inches. :biggrin: I was talking to all the midwest.
> *



I just keep it real bro some of the guys you look up to in the midwest use or have used weight in the past,i know this for a fact.
that's nothing but true,and i know that :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 25 2009, 06:56 AM~15182626
> *If i'm the one that crys then why did the other topic get deleted,folks can't take the truth. :0  :0  :0 you got something ready yet?? :biggrin:
> *


STILL WAITING ... TRUTH IS U GOTTA COME TO THE BIG WESTCOAST THEN EVERYTHING WILL FALL IN PLACE!!


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by B'CITY_@Sep 24 2009, 08:21 PM~15179722
> *BEACH CITY IS HOT THAN FISH GREASE DONT BELEIVE FAT MEAT GREASY PULL UP SUCKAS................ :0
> *





BEACH CITY IN THE HOUSE THAT MY NEW SAYING JUST PULL UPPPPP


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by B'CITY_@Sep 24 2009, 08:21 PM~15179722
> *BEACH CITY IS HOT THAN FISH GREASE DONT BELEIVE FAT MEAT GREASY PULL UP SUCKAS................ :0  :0
> *





HEARD BEACH CITY TOOK THEM DOWN IN S.D


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gmorg_@Sep 24 2009, 09:41 PM~15180477
> *Beach city what it do I heard y'all was puttin it down in s.d.
> *


U COMING OUT THIS WEEKEND


----------



## B'CITY (Aug 4, 2009)

bumperjaun u know it this sunday at the dam,,,,,,,any bdy want it theres where t be :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## B'CITY (Aug 4, 2009)

YEAH BEACHCITY T00K FLIGHT N SD AND TR0PHY PLUS THE GAS M0NEY THEY GAVE US T0 GET BACK HME BUT 2 BAD ALEX N0T CUMN 0UT T0 PLAY SUNDAY :wave: alex :h5:


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B'CITY_@Sep 26 2009, 07:09 PM~15195145
> *YEAH BEACHCITY T00K FLIGHT N SD AND TR0PHY PLUS THE GAS M0NEY THEY GAVE US T0 GET BACK HME BUT 2 BAD ALEX N0T CUMN 0UT T0 PLAY SUNDAY :wave: alex :h5:
> *



i dont think youll be able to hop at the damn.let me fix my transmission and we can do it ONE MORE GAIN!!!!!AND AGAIN AND AGAIN AND AGAIN.CAUESE U KNOW IT DON'T STOP.AND AT S.D WE (GOODTIMES AND BEACH CITY) HIT THE SAME INCHES,"90".SO ME AND YOU ARE AT THE SAME LEVEL.LETS SEE WHO GETS HIGHER FIRST.STAY TUNED TO THE NEXT EPISODE,CAUSE THIS IS THE DAYS OF OUR LIVES :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Sep 25 2009, 03:53 PM~15183464
> *I just keep it real bro some of the guys you look up to in the midwest use or have used weight in the past,i know this for a fact.
> that's nothing but true,and i know that :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: thanks joe you know whats upout here,people use that bullshit because they aren'tdoing anything anymore. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 26 2009, 02:08 AM~15188340
> *STILL WAITING ... TRUTH IS U GOTTA COME TO THE BIG WESTCOAST THEN EVERYTHING WILL FALL IN PLACE!!
> *


maybe newyears. :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 28 2009, 04:01 AM~15205097
> *maybe newyears. :biggrin:
> *


please do that i got your # with a single pump :0


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Sep 30 2009, 12:52 AM~15222155
> *please do that i got your # with a single pump  :0
> *


Is it your car or johns old one???????? :0 :biggrin: We gonna try bro.









Win or lose at least we'll come out and rep the midwest unlike most everyone else out here.


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 29 2009, 05:51 PM~15222887
> *Is it your car or johns old one???????? :0  :biggrin: We gonna try bro.
> 
> 
> ...


MY 4 CARS ON NEW YEARS AND IF I WANT 2 JOHN 2 CARS IF I WANT 2 AND THAT HIGH LOCK UP IS NOT GOING 2 DO IT MY FRIEND AND IF YOU A REAL HOPPER COME 2 THE SUPER SHOW WITH A CAR AND LET ME BRAKE YOU THE FUCK OFF THE CALI WAY YOU FUN BOY LOL :0 AND IF YOU DONT CSHOW UP WITH A CAR THATS COO WE STILL BOYS


----------



## butterbeam (Mar 19, 2009)

FOR SALE 1983 CHEVY MALIBU WAGON 

1983 WAGON RUNS GOOD STARTS RIGHT UP AND DRIVES REINFORCED FRAME EXTENDED AND REINFORCED A ARMS REINFORCED AXLE BATTERY RACK FOR 10 BATT CYLINDERS AND SPRINGS 4 LINK IN REAR BODY IS STREIGHT ONE BLOCK SAND AWAY FROM PAINT $$ 2200.00 OBO $$ PM ME OR CALL IF INTRESTED 505/610-5389


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 29 2009, 06:51 PM~15222887
> *Is it your car or johns old one???????? :0  :biggrin: We gonna try bro.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: that shit go get stuck...lol


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Sep 24 2009, 10:33 AM~15174597
> *well his dad built that car for him...he can drive it but hes too young...but hes the next switch master...
> *


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Sep 24 2009, 10:33 AM~15174597
> *well his dad built that car for him...he can drive it but hes too young...but hes the next switch master...
> *



if he's 12 now, i've seen him driving since he was 6 !!! :0 :0 :0 :0 

i think we're safe !!  

oh ya, not too many 12yr. olds run an ADEX either !!! :biggrin:


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Sep 30 2009, 05:14 AM~15224976
> *MY 4 CARS ON NEW YEARS AND IF I WANT 2 JOHN 2 CARS IF I WANT 2 AND THAT HIGH LOCK UP IS NOT GOING 2 DO IT MY FRIEND AND IF YOU A REAL HOPPER COME 2 THE SUPER SHOW WITH A CAR AND LET ME BRAKE YOU THE FUCK OFF THE CALI WAY YOU FUN BOY LOL  :0 AND IF YOU DONT CSHOW UP WITH A CAR THATS COO WE STILL BOYS
> *


:biggrin: I'll be at the super show but don't know about a car.  And this lock up isn't to do 100+ we'll leave up to you guys but it will be a clean ass show hopper,that don't stick.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Sep 30 2009, 07:51 PM~15229669
> *:biggrin: that shit go get stuck...lol
> *


:twak: :nono: :nono: wana bet?We've allready hopped it. Give it up switch it looks good right? :biggrin:


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 30 2009, 05:47 PM~15232058
> *:twak:  :nono:  :nono: wana bet?We've allready hopped it. Give it up switch it looks good right? :biggrin:
> *


whats up homie :biggrin:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 29 2009, 06:51 PM~15222887
> *Is it your car or johns old one???????? :0  :biggrin: We gonna try bro.
> 
> 
> ...


ALL STARS RUNNING THE STREETS WORLD WIDE SEE U ON THE 1ST


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 86cutt_@Oct 1 2009, 01:42 AM~15233200
> *whats up homie  :biggrin:
> *


Not much dogg getting ready for vegas you guys going?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Oct 1 2009, 03:10 AM~15234255
> *ALL STARS RUNNING THE STREETS WORLD WIDE SEE U ON THE 1ST
> *


Hope so brother,i've never been so i'm looking forward to it.


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 29 2009, 08:51 PM~15222887
> *Is it your car or johns old one???????? :0  :biggrin: We gonna try bro.
> 
> 
> ...


you bringing it out this weekend ?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STREET HUSTLE_@Oct 1 2009, 03:11 PM~15238183
> *you bringing it out this weekend ?
> *


for what?no competition in k.c. :biggrin:


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

lol i guess ur rite but atleast show them whats up :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Sep 30 2009, 11:51 AM~15229669
> *:biggrin: that shit go get stuck...lol
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 1 2009, 09:07 AM~15238148
> *Not much dogg getting ready for vegas you guys going?
> *


hell yeah il see you out there


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 30 2009, 04:47 PM~15232058
> *:twak:  :nono:  :nono: wana bet?We've allready hopped it. Give it up switch it looks good right? :biggrin:
> *


 looks good 4 a coupe........ :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Oct 2 2009, 03:47 AM~15244985
> *looks good 4 a coupe........ :biggrin:
> *


Thankyou :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 2 2009, 02:43 AM~15244197
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


just like your rides. :biggrin:


----------



## kc63drop (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

economy has everone on hit right now money seems harder and harder to earn. I say pinky pull up those bootstraps and serve foolls with the new one next year.


----------



## cutty boi (Sep 7, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kc63drop_@Oct 2 2009, 07:56 PM~15250045
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Jamie does good work(everyone out there) holla at him,or us you know what we do.


----------



## ducdownCITY (Jan 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Sep 23 2009, 12:50 PM~15164906
> *WHO HOT IN  TODAY HOP GAME ?????
> *


***** it aint you!!!!! its concrete DUCCDOWN BACKBUMPER UNO and PISTON PUMP PORNO CITY SLIKAS!!!!


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by B'CITY_@Sep 24 2009, 08:21 PM~15179722
> *BEACH CITY IS HOT THAN FISH GREASE DONT BELEIVE FAT MEAT GREASY PULL UP SUCKAS................ :0  :0
> *


BRING THAT 4 DO NEXT LEVEL GONNA BREAK THAT OFF RITE NOW. :0


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

BEACH CITY WERE YOU AT NEXT LEVEL WONT THAT 4 DOOR CUTLASS BIG E YOU WAS TALK-N NOW PULL IT UP WE'LL GIVE YOU THE CAR OF UR CHOICE WE NOT PLAY-N U WANT THE WGN, REGAL OR THE CUTLASS WE READY FOR U RITE NOW. :0 :0 PULL UP OR DO U WANT US TO BREAK OFF UR LINCOLN AGAIN :0 
NEXT LEVEL MATERIAL OH YEAH HOW HIGH PERFECTED. I SAID IT .................


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

OH YES! NEXT LEVEL / CMB IS THE GORILLA PIMPIN THESE STREETS RITE NOW. HATERS STOP LYING TO YOURSELVES LOL


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

LOOK OUT IT'S A BIRD IT'S A PLANE IT'S SUPER UNO AND DUCC DOWN SLEEKA OH YEAH I FORGOT ABOUT PORNO MOVIE'S :biggrin: RUN RUN RUN THE ALIENS ARE CUM-N D.U.C.D.O.W.N. SLEEEEEEEEEEEEEKAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

:0


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

Show and go runs shit around here, we have run shit for the last 13 years and aint no one in michigan come close


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ducdownCITY_@Nov 23 2009, 04:10 AM~15751429
> ****** it aint you!!!!! its concrete DUCCDOWN BACKBUMPER UNO and PISTON PUMP PORNO CITY SLIKAS!!!!
> *



IT ME BABY IT ME


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

ALL I CAN SAY IS SAN DIEGO GOT THE HIGHEST CAR AROUND............. .... ... .. .


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 23 2009, 10:58 AM~15753688
> *ALL I CAN SAY IS SAN DIEGO GOT THE HIGHEST CAR AROUND.............      ....  ...  ..  .
> *


i thought happy does????????


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Nov 23 2009, 02:51 PM~15755795
> *i thought happy does????????
> *


YEAH YOU THOUGHT.....................


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 2 2009, 07:24 PM~15253482
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Jamie does good work(everyone out there) holla at him,or us you know what we do.
> 
> 
> ...



nice.........who done the top


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 23 2009, 10:58 AM~15753688
> *ALL I CAN SAY IS SAN DIEGO GOT THE HIGHEST CAR AROUND.............      ....  ...  ..  .
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: i witness it


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL CC_@Nov 23 2009, 07:29 AM~15751890
> *BEACH CITY WERE YOU AT NEXT LEVEL WONT THAT 4 DOOR CUTLASS BIG E YOU WAS TALK-N NOW PULL IT UP WE'LL GIVE YOU THE CAR OF UR CHOICE WE NOT PLAY-N U WANT THE WGN, REGAL OR THE CUTLASS WE READY FOR U RITE NOW. :0  :0 PULL UP OR DO U WANT US TO BREAK OFF UR LINCOLN AGAIN  :0
> NEXT LEVEL MATERIAL OH YEAH HOW HIGH PERFECTED. I SAID IT .................
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 23 2009, 10:58 AM~15753688
> *ALL I CAN SAY IS SAN DIEGO GOT THE HIGHEST CAR AROUND.............      ....  ...  ..  .
> *



:barf:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Nov 23 2009, 08:03 PM~15760066
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes: i witness it
> *


IN YOUR SIGNATURE U SAID U SELF BUILT
THAT JUST MEAN U GOT TO TAKE THESE LOSES BY YOUR SELF LOL


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Nov 23 2009, 08:14 PM~15760268
> *:barf:
> *


 :barf:


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Nov 23 2009, 08:16 PM~15760300
> *THAT JUST MEAN U GOT TO TAKE THESE LOSES BY YOUR SELF LOL
> *


yeah whatever that means


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

JUAN U HEARD FROM BIG E? WERE LOOK-N TO BREAK HIM OFF. :biggrin:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Nov 23 2009, 08:18 PM~15760323
> *yeah whatever that means
> *



JUST PULL UP ALL STARS I BE THERE ON THE 1ST PLEASE PULL UP


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Nov 23 2009, 08:21 PM~15760362
> *JUST PULL UP ALL STARS I BE THERE ON THE 1ST PLEASE PULL UP
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL CC_@Nov 23 2009, 08:18 PM~15760331
> *JUAN U HEARD FROM BIG E? WERE LOOK-N TO BREAK HIM OFF. :biggrin:
> *




HE WAS OUT LAST NIGHT GOING AT WITH ME AND ONE-A-DAY(DUCKDOWN) HE SAID THEY CLUB JUST GOT ALOT OF BATT. AND BRING OUT ALOT OF CARS ON THE 1ST


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Nov 23 2009, 08:23 PM~15760385
> *HE WAS OUT LAST NIGHT GOING AT WITH ME AND ONE-A-DAY(DUCKDOWN) HE SAID THEY CLUB JUST GOT ALOT OF BATT. AND BRING OUT ALOT OF CARS ON THE 1ST
> *


WE'LL PULL UP ON'EM. THEM.


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

DAM JUAN ONE DAY!!!! YOU'LL COLD PIECE OF WORK :biggrin:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL CC_@Nov 23 2009, 08:26 PM~15760434
> *WE'LL PULL UP ON'EM. THEM.
> *



IM SURE THE 4DOOR WILL BE OUT


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

:rofl:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL CC_@Nov 23 2009, 08:27 PM~15760454
> *DAM JUAN ONE DAY!!!! YOU'LL COLD PIECE OF WORK :biggrin:
> *




HE GOT TO EARN THE OTHER 364 DAY


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

HE NOT GONNA LIKE THAT AT ALL LOL HE TOLD ME THAT YALL ARE FIRST ON THE LIST AND THEN US. 

MY NEW SAYING IS PLEASE BE REALISTIC. 

I CANT NEVER BE MAD AT DUCKDOWN FOR HIM JUST BEING HIM. ENTERTAINERS HAVE DREAMS TOO LOL


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@Nov 23 2009, 08:34 PM~15760535
> *HE NOT GONNA LIKE THAT AT ALL LOL HE TOLD ME THAT YALL ARE FIRST ON THE LIST AND THEN US.
> 
> MY NEW SAYING IS PLEASE BE REALISTIC.
> ...



I LOVE ONE-A-DAY(DUCKDOWN) HE'S THE 1ST RAPPER/CHIPPER/SHIT TALKER I EVER SEEN


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Nov 23 2009, 08:28 PM~15760462
> *IM SURE THE 4DOOR WILL BE OUT
> *


SIMON IS GO-N TO THE PAINT FRIDAY HE'LL BE READY AND ON THE BUMPA IMA DRIVE IT TO MO VAL WIT MY CREW REAL SOON


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Nov 23 2009, 09:14 PM~15760268
> *:barf:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :0 :0 :0


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Nov 23 2009, 09:03 PM~15760066
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes: i witness it
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: WHAT UP LEO...... THIS DUDE(hang em low) HASENT SEEN THE 4 YET HUH....... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 24 2009, 11:09 AM~15767123
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  WHAT UP LEO......      THIS DUDE(hang em low) HASENT SEEN THE 4 YET HUH....... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


suck ASS!!!! :0 :0 :0 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 24 2009, 01:10 PM~15767135
> *:0  :0
> suck ASS!!!! :0  :0  :0  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


HOW DID IN KNOW.............. AS SOON AS I SEEN GARCIAS CHIPPERS I KNEW YOU WERE GONNA SAY SOME SMART ASS SHIT................ :0 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 24 2009, 11:17 AM~15767204
> *HOW DID IN KNOW..............  AS SOON AS I SEEN GARCIAS CHIPPERS I KNEW YOU WERE GONNA SAY SOME SMART ASS SHIT................ :0  :0  :0
> *



i will rather be garcias chippers then street gay!!!!!!! :0


----------



## mr low low (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 24 2009, 12:09 PM~15767123
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  WHAT UP LEO......      THIS DUDE(hang em low) HASENT SEEN THE 4 YET HUH....... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Nov 24 2009, 01:55 PM~15767541
> *i will rather be garcias chippers then street gay!!!!!!! :0
> *










HEY HAPPY IS THIS THE GIRL BEAVER HAD......... :0 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 24 2009, 01:55 PM~15768547
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMMM!!! HE DOING BAD!!!!
bad!!!!    :rofl: :rofl: :buttkick: :buttkick: :guns: :guns:


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 24 2009, 12:09 PM~15767123
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  WHAT UP LEO......      THIS DUDE(hang em low) HASENT SEEN THE 4 YET HUH....... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


he wouldnt know about inches the picture on his avitar on the bumper looks like 40 inches :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Nov 24 2009, 06:52 PM~15770959
> *he wouldnt know about inches the picture on his avitar on the bumper looks like 40 inches :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


what do u mean u dont know about inches either ur just a chipper and always will be!!!! :0


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Nov 24 2009, 09:14 PM~15772800
> *what do u mean u dont know about inches either ur just a chipper and always will be!!!! :0
> *


haha chipper :biggrin: stay on the sidelines cheerleader u can even come out and play :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Nov 24 2009, 09:02 PM~15773464
> *haha chipper :biggrin:  stay on the sidelines cheerleader u can even come out and play :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Nov 24 2009, 07:52 PM~15770959
> *he wouldnt know about inches the picture on his avitar on the bumper looks like 40 inches :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: yes u are correct............... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Nov 24 2009, 06:52 PM~15770959
> *he wouldnt know about inches the picture on his avitar on the bumper looks like 40 inches :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



HAVE ONE OF YOUR DREAM TEAM MEMBER PULL UP ON IT CAUSE U ANIT CHIPPER


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Nov 24 2009, 09:14 PM~15772800
> *what do u mean u dont know about inches either ur just a chipper and always will be!!!! :0
> *



BIG JOHN WHAT KIND OU CARS THIS CLOWN GOT IF HE HAS ONE


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Nov 25 2009, 12:04 AM~15774881
> *BIG JOHN WHAT KIND OU CARS THIS CLOWN GOT IF HE HAS ONE
> *


i got a new one for that ass on the first dont get nervous bring your shit to da 1st :biggrin:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 24 2009, 10:29 PM~15773846
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: yes u are correct............... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:buttkick:


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Nov 25 2009, 12:17 AM~15775002
> *i got a new one for that ass on the first dont get nervous bring your shit to da 1st :biggrin:
> *



CLOWN IM OUT EVERY SUNDAY BUT U WON'T NO THAT CAUSE THAT SHIT DONT DRIVE I DRIVE EVERY WHERE AND HOP AND WIN ABD DRIVE HOME ASK NENE CHIPPER AND I CAN DRIVE TO U hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Nov 25 2009, 12:24 AM~15775060
> *
> 
> 
> ...




P.S IT IMPRESSING ME LOL


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Nov 24 2009, 10:02 PM~15773464
> *haha chipper :biggrin:  stay on the sidelines cheerleader u can even come out and play :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Nov 25 2009, 12:25 AM~15775075
> *CLOWN IM OUT EVERY SUNDAY BUT U WON'T NO THAT CAUSE THAT SHIT DONT DRIVE I DRIVE EVERY WHERE AND HOP AND WIN ABD DRIVE HOME ASK NENE CHIPPER AND I CAN DRIVE TO U  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


with a baby lock up u better be drivin and in goin to clown ur silly ass on the 1st so bring ur nose bozoo ur goin to need more than 40 inches so take ur shit to how high for a face lift clown


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Nov 25 2009, 12:30 AM~15775132
> *with a baby lock up u better be drivin  and in goin to clown ur silly ass on the 1st so bring ur nose bozoo ur goin to need more than 40 inches so take ur shit to how high for a face lift clown
> *


IM GLADE U GOING OFF A OLD ASS PICK IVE BEEN TO HOW-HIGH AND MY SHIT IS HIGH KNOCKN DOWN DREAM TEAM ALL DAY ALL STARS RUN THIS GAME JOHN AND DARLY MIGHT BUILT YOUR CAR HIS BUILT SOME OTHER DREAM TEAM S CARS LMAO LMAO LMAO


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Nov 25 2009, 12:30 AM~15775132
> *with a baby lock up u better be drivin  and in goin to clown ur silly ass on the 1st so bring ur nose bozoo ur goin to need more than 40 inches so take ur shit to how high for a face lift clown
> *



GOODNITE I GOT TO GO LOOK AT ALL MY VIDEO IM ON SO I GET BACK TO U IN A WEEK OR 2 HOW MANY YOUR CAR ON JUST THAT ONE FROM THE BIG I PICNIC 2 YEARS AGO LOL AND MY VIDEO COVERS U GOT ONE LOL I FOR GOT IM IN A MAGAZINE ARE U I SIGN A COPY FOR U AND BRING IT ON THE 1ST FOR U


----------



## locs&100SPOKES (Nov 29, 2008)

:0


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## mr low low (Nov 15, 2009)

:0


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------

